# Getting The Lead Out



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In view of recent developments in the imported toy business, Mattell is rumored
to be bringing to market _'Nurse Barbie'_ and _'EMT Ken'_ just in time for Christmas
shopping. The Barbie ER with Lead Detox Unit will be available at extra cost.

Meanwhile, KayBee Toys is resetting all their stores - reports have it KayBee is
adding "Leaded" and Unleaded" aisles.

Thinking back to my own childhood during WWII, lead, along with other metals,
was rationed for the war effort. It seems U.S. manufacturers needed the lead to
make bullets, thus giving rise to the popular notion that lead can be dangerous.

Since, as a small child, I tended to put everything into my mouth, I credit the war
and the fact that my mother moved us from Washington, D.C. to Coastal Georgia
for probably saving me from a bad case of lead poisoning.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Reminds me of a cartoon I saw a long time ago.

There's a guy hands and knees on the examining table. A proctologist is looking into his 'aft end'. The caption reads ' I don't care what your boss says. There's no lead up there'. :lol: 

--- CHAS


----------

